# m3u files



## balanga (Feb 3, 2019)

According to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M3U#Examples

the format of an m3u file can be something like:-

C:\Music

I've found that mpv() can read m3u files but wondered if it's possible to specify a network location.

Anyone know?


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 3, 2019)

Why don't you create a mountpoint in `fstab` for a NFS share and use that?


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 3, 2019)

If its a Windows box that has the audio files use Samba and the UNC:


> *\\host-pc-name\share-name\file_path* (machine name, shared drive or folder, sub-folder)
> *\\host-pc-name\folder-share-name\* (machine name, shared drive or folder only)
> 
> 
> Setting file output/destination paths using UNC naming conventions allows all PCs on a network to have an exact machine/folder/file path "address," as long as the shared folder and network machines all have proper permissions/sharing set.


----------



## shepper (Feb 3, 2019)

Pasted from a howto

If the station you wish to stream is a *m3u link, the mp3 stream will be embedded with the *m3u file. For example, the WNCW web page provides this web page link
Quote:


http://old.wncw.org/media/Misc/128K.m3u

Download the link to your local directory view the contents

$ less 128K.m3u provides

Code:
#extm3u
#extinf:99999,88.7 WNCW


			http://audio-mp3.ibiblio.org:8000/wncw-128k


----------

